# not comfortable balling up



## kat (May 11, 2011)

mustard has been with me for more than 6 months now.. she has never balled up completely even the 1st time i held her or the 1st time she came to our home, the only time she ever balled up was her 1st few visits to the vet.. when i turn her over my hands to check her belly or take a picture with her balled up in my hands, i think she gets pissed off  she does not even ball up at the vets anymore (only when a new vet tech arrives). well my question is.. i think she is getting fluffier and i have read her to check if a hedgie is obese is to see if she can curl into a tight ball.. problem is i dont think she even knows how! 

anyway.. is it right that as long as her body does not extend so much over her arms shes okay? are there any other signs? i dont think any part of her is yellowish..


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Can you try scaring him? It would be just to see if she or he is easily frightened


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

kat said:


> mustard has been with me for more than 6 months now.. she has never balled up completely even the 1st time i held her or the 1st time she came to our home, the only time she ever balled up was her 1st few visits to the vet.. when i turn her over my hands to check her belly or take a picture with her balled up in my hands, i think she gets pissed off  she does not even ball up at the vets anymore (only when a new vet tech arrives). well my question is.. i think she is getting fluffier and i have read her to check if a hedgie is obese is to see if she can curl into a tight ball.. problem is i dont think she even knows how!
> 
> anyway.. is it right that as long as her body does not extend so much over her arms shes okay? are there any other signs? i dont think any part of her is yellowish..


I am sorry i dont have any experince with this... But i can reccomend caliing your local exotic vet that treats hedgehogs and asking if its normal or if theres a problem or maybe just really friendly!


----------



## kat (May 11, 2011)

i tried moving my hands rapidly towards her but she would only raise her front quills and/or huff.

she would ball up to her vet the first couple of time we visited but not anymore. she like exploring her vet's arm now. 

she balled up when the vet tried to open her mouth so i tried doing this to her myself so she would ball up but she just huffed at me.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

There is no worry about her not balling up. She obviously has no reason to or she would, or would try to. I've had numerous that wouldn't ball up no matter what. 

If she is obese, you would be seeing a hump on her back, fat bum cheeks, double chin, fat behind her front legs and just generally plump all over.


----------



## kat (May 11, 2011)

Nancy said:


> There is no worry about her not balling up. She obviously has no reason to or she would, or would try to. I've had numerous that wouldn't ball up no matter what.
> 
> If she is obese, you would be seeing a hump on her back, fat bum cheeks, double chin, fat behind her front legs and just generally plump all over.


thanks Nancy! thats good to know. i was starting to get worried that there might something wrong..

ill be thoroughly checking her body and watching out for those signs. i think i saw a hump a while ago or im just being paranoid again. :? oh and i have always thought of her bum cheeks as fluffy :lol:


----------

